# vas-y, penses-y, parles-en, donnes-en, manges-en, etc. - S euphonique à l'impératif



## Alaa Hammadi

Bonjour,
j'ai une question sur l'imperatif et je souhaite vous m'aider .
*Dans l'example ci-dessous, pourquoi on ne supprime pas le "s" qui 
  est a la fin du verbe quand on a utilise un pronom personnel ?
            Ex. : Va au club .
                   Vas-y .        

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Le_ s_ est ajouté pour que ça soit plus facile à prononcer, pour que ça sonne mieux.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

Mon _dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française_ (de 1988) dit 


> L'impératif *va* prend normalement un _s_ devant _y_ et _en_ pronoms : _Tu veux y aller, vas-y. Vas-en chercher_ (Lar. du XXe siècle)
> Mais devant un infinitif, on supprime souvent l'_s_, qui fait familier : _Va y voir. Va en chercher_


En ce qui me concerne, je mets toujours ce _s _devant_ y_ mais il ne me semble pas que je le fasse devant _en_.


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est très vrai, ça, zaby ! J'ai toujours cru que l'impératif d'aller était va, moi. Et qu'en est-il de *va-t-en*, alors ?


----------



## geve

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> C'est très vrai, ça, zaby ! J'ai toujours cru que l'impératif d'aller était va, moi. Et qu'en est-il de *va-t-en*, alors ?


C'est différent : il s'agit là de la forme réfléchie "s'en aller" (allez-vous en !). Donc, le pronom "en" n'est pas juste après l'impératif, et le "s" n'a pas lieu d'être ajouté.
D'ailleurs, il faut peut-être écrire *va-t'en* ? ou bien *va t'en* ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir, 
Je suis d'accord pour "vas-y" et "va t'en", que mon papa m'a appris à écrire comme ça.
Alors que j'écris toujours "y a-t-il?"


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Je suis d'accord pour "vas-y" et "va t'en", que mon papa m'a appris à écrire comme ça.
> Alors que j'écris toujours "y a-t-il?"


 
C'est ce qu'on nous apprend à l'école aussi. Et je peux le comprendre, puisque l'apostrophe y représente une ou des lettres disparues tandis qu' "a-t-il" est une inversion.


----------



## marget

amha, c'est *va-t'en, allez-vous-en* (selon tous mes textes)

Zaby a dit: "En ce qui me concerne, je mets toujours ce _s _devant_ y_ mais il ne me semble pas que je le fasse devant _en_."

Moi, je mets le s devant *en* aussi. *Parle de ton voyage.  Parles-en.*


----------



## geve

marget said:
			
		

> Moi, je mets le s devant *en* aussi. *Parle de ton voyage. Parles-en.*


En effet !
Par contre, dans le même ordre d'idée que "va-t'en", on dira *Parle-moi de ton voyage. Parle m'en. *(sans le "s") (je me demande si c'est bien correct, ça ?)


----------



## marget

Exactement!  On ajoute le *s* à l'impératif seulement quand *y *ou *en *suit directement le verbe. Voilà la règle.


----------



## geve

Oui... À la réflexion, en effet, _"Parle m'en"_ est sans doute plus correct que _"Parle moi-s-en" _


----------



## CARNESECCHI

marget said:
			
		

> Exactement! On ajoute le *s* à l'impératif seulement quand *y *ou *en *suit directement le verbe. Voilà la règle.


 
Oui, parce que "va y" (qui se prononcerait "vaï") n'est pas facile à comprendre, de même que "pense y" (penseuï) ; nous avons besoin d'une rupture entre les mots. Ce n'est pas par hasard que je citais "y a-t-il" qui, sinon, donnerait "yaïl"
Pour la même raison, nous ne disons pas un beau homme (boom) mais un bel homme (bèlom), toujours ce besoin de rupture entre les mots. Alors que "des beaux hommes" (bozom) ne nous gêne pas.


----------



## geve

Y a-t-il d'autres cas où l'on rajoute un S pour des raisons de prononciation ? 
Il me semble bien que oui... Je vais y réfléchir.


----------



## timpeac

Il me semble que l'on ne rajoute pas ces "s" pour des raisons de prononciation, mais plutôt que ces s ont toujours existé, et dans d'autres situations aussi, mais ils ont disparu dans bien des cas - à la fin de la phrase par exemple, à comparer "tu y vas" avec "vas-y". Mais je pense que ces s ont survécu à la différence des autres pour des raisons d'euphonie, oui.


----------



## geve

C'est bien possible, Tim.
On dit qu'on "ajoute un S", parce que la règle que l'on apprend en cours de français est "à l'impératif, pas de S à la 2ème personne du singulier pour les verbes du 1er groupe" ; et le cas que nous évoquons ici est une exception. 

Mais il semble logique de penser que c'est plutôt l'absence de S qui est une exception, dans une perspective historique...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Pardon, mais
"Tu y vas" est un présent de l'indicatif , il n'a valeur d'ordre que par l'intonation qu'on y met.
D'autre part, lorsque le "s" disparaît, il est très souvent remplacé par un accent circonflexe. On écrirait alors "vâ, mon garçon!" comme on écrit un "âne".
De plus, comment expliquer qu'on dise "chante une chanson" et non "chante-s-une"? Parce qu'il n'y a pas de doute dans notre esprit : "chantune" = "chante une" (il semble que t et n soient suffisants pour nous repérer) alors que "chanten" ou "chanty" ne sont pas du tout clairs.
Pour la même raison nous disons "chante-t-il ?", parce que "chantil" n'est pas clair à notre oreille.

Et, si je ne me trompe pas, en latin il n'y a pas de s à le 2è personne du singulier du présent de l'impératif (à vérifier) !


----------



## geve

C'en est trop ! Devant tant de doutes, je saisis mon Grevisse antique (1987) et abrégé (_"Le Français correct, Guide pratique"_ par Maurice Grevisse) 
Eh bien, le grammairien émérite semble aller dans le sens de Tim, en présentant les formes sans S comme les exceptions :


> La 2ème personne du singulier de l'impératif présent, quand elle se termine en syllabe muette (de même pour va), s'écrit sans S final


Faites-en ce que vous voulez.


----------



## timpeac

Et moi je viens de vérifier dans mon "The French language - present and past" que je garde encore des mes cours universitaires.

Là on présente les choses ainsi. En Latin (au singulier à l'impératif) il n'y avait pas d's comme le dit si bien Carnesecchi. En ancien français on avait déjà rajouté un s à la 2me personne du singulier à tout verbe sauf ceux qui finissent par -er, les verbes comme ouvrir et le verbe aller mais même ceux-là prennent l's devant "en" et "y". Les formes impératives des verbes -er et "aller" quand ils ne se trouvent pas devant "en" ou "y" sont les seules qui ne prennent pas d's, et c'est pour ça, je m'imagine, qu'on les considère comme exceptionnelles.

Donc, si on perd quelque chose ou gagne quelque chose semble dépendre du point de vue, et de l'époque dont on parle. Quand même, je suis persuadé par l'argument de Carnesecchi puisque, en fin de compte, une phrase comme "va chercher" n'a jamais eu d's donc on ne peut pas dire qu'elle a perdu quelque chose.

Quelqu'un veut un gin-tonic ?  Moi oui!!!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Soit la règle : "La 2ème personne du singulier de l'impératif présent, quand elle se termine en syllabe muette (de même pour va), s'écrit sans S final "
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on donne une règle par négation que cette règle définit une exception :
"Les verbes du 1er groupe s'écrivent sans T final à le 3ème personne du singulier" Est-ce une règle ou une exception ?

Je propose à votre réflexion cette phrase intéressante : "L'Homme peut vivre 120 ans, sauf si quelque chose l'en empêche".
Dans ce cas, la règle est que l'homme peut vivre 120 ans, et c'est une règle largement admise par les scientifiques. Mais .... tant de choses nous en empêchent que c'est l'application de la règle qui est exceptionnel!

Ite, missa est (ou pas ??)


----------



## geve

[…]

En fait je crois que dans ce fil nous avons mélangé deux choses : la façon de présenter une règle à des "apprenants" ; et l'explication historique d'une règle du français... Et tout ça, parce que je me demandais s'il y avait d'autres cas où l'on 'ajoutait' un S


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Merci, et de mon côté, comme nous étions dans une discussion difficile, je n'ai pas voulu rendre les choses encore plus difficiles pour les autres!

Ceci dit, j'ai trouvé quelque chose d'amusant :
On dit "chantes-en" (2ème personne) et non "chante-t-en"
On dit "chante-t-il" (3ème personne) et non "chante-s-il"
Ces lettres euphoniques (qui sont aussi des paragoges = ajout d'une lettre ou d'un son à la fin des mots, le contraire de l'apocope) respectent la désinence des autres groupes "s" pour la 2ème et "t" pour la 3ème personne! On aurait alors un retour aux sources latines pour le t (on est à l'indicatif), mais éloignement des mêmes origines pour le s (on est à l'impératif)!

Et, pour moi, ce sera un jus de tomate avec du sel au céleri!!!


----------



## xav

Oui, pour la troisième personne (sg du présent des verbes du 1er groupe), c'est simplement le maintien de la sonorité du "t" final du latin devant la voyelle du prénom lorsqu'il y a inversion, avec attraction de tous les autres groupes de verbes où il y a un "t" final :
dit-il, court-il, vit-il, veut-il, voit-il, est-il, finit-il, sert-il, part-il, fuit-il, vient-il, assied-il (d prononcé t)...   
-> pense-t-il, va-t-il, pue-t-il... 
Et aussi couvre-t-il, cueille-t-il... qui ne sont pas du 1er groupe, mais ont néanmoins une terminaison en "e" à cette persone.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour !

À l’impératif, on ajoute en effet un « s » à va devant « y », (va*s *–y) mais on termine pour les mêmes raisons phonétiques par un « s » les verbes du premier groupe à la deuxième personne du singulier s’ils sont employés avec « en », comme « donne*s* –en » , « parle*s*-en », « mange*s*-en ».

Je ne vois là qu’un souci d’éviter l’hiatus que le français abhorre. Peut-être me trompé-je?  

Un amical salut à tous !

Josiane


----------



## xav

Alors, il est vrai que ce "s" (ou plutôt z)-là n'a rien d'étymologique, puisqu'il n'existe pas à l'impératif latin. Il est donc purement euphonique, et il est presque comique qu'on réprimande un enfant qui dit "donne moizen un" (il est vrai que l'élision a le même but d'euphonie : "donne m'en un") ou "donne luizen un" (et ici, pas d'élision possible ; s'il est vrai que le hiatus après "lui" est moins désagréable, "donne-lui en un" sonne tout de même assez bizarrement).


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,
à l'impératif, on dit : *pense-y* ou *penses-y*.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

sidahmed said:


> Bonsoir,
> à l'impératif, on dit : *pense-y* ou *penses-y*.
> Merci d'avance.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,

merci itka, mais c'est ça le piège, l'impératif du deuxième personne du singulier, ne prend pas de *s*, est-ce une tolérance phonétique ou quoi ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aimerais tout de même préciser que normalement on dit _pense !_ (sans _s_). Le _s_ est rajouté dans _penses-y_ pour des raisons euphoniques… Voir ce fil.


----------



## poupounette

Alors si j'ai bien compris, on dirait _penses à acheter du pain_, mais _achète du_ _pain_.


----------



## sova

Non, c'est toujours : Pense à acheter du pain.
Le "s" comme dit Maître Capello ne s'ajoute que dans le cas de : Penses-y.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'une manière générale, il n'y a pas de *s* (pour les verbes en _-er_). Mais on en met un pour les impératifs suivis de _y_ ou _en_ :Va à la gare !
Va*s*-y !
Pense à ne pas oublier ton sac !
Pense*s*-y !
Mange des pommes !
Mange*s*-en !
Mange ces pommes !
Mange-les !​


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Plus précisément, il n'y a pas de "s" pour les verbes dont l'impératif se termine par "e" (indépendamment du groupe et de l'infinitif) (et, sauf, bien sûr, si _-y_ ou _-en_ suit)
Veuille me pardonner (_vouloir)_
Cueille une fleur / cueilles-en un bouquet (_cueillir_)


----------



## plemy

J'ai comme un doute sur l'orthographe de l'impératif singulier des verbes du 1er groupe avec "en"...
au pluriel ça donne:
mangeons-en! mangez-en!
profitons-en! profitez-en!

Mais au singulier, à l'oral on entend bien le "z", mais comment ça s'écrit?
mange-s-en?
profite-s-en? 

Merci de votre aide et de m'indiquer quelle est la règle!


----------



## CapnPrep

manges-en, profites-en

[…]


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Maître Capello said:


> J'aimerais tout de même préciser que normalement on dit pense ! (sans s). Le s est rajouté dans penses-y pour des raisons euphoniques…


 Franchement, je ne vois pas de “ raisons euphoniques ” dans ce cas. D’un point de vue de séquence de phonèmes, il me semble nettement plus facile de dire [pãsi] que  _un-deux-trois_ : [pãszi] ! -si c’est bien la prononciation qui en résulte, c’est-à-dire [s] + [z].

Dans le cas de _quatre-z-yeux_, à la rigueur, je le comprendrais dans un souci de souligner le pluriel – mais dans penses-y, quelles sont, en fait, les vraies raisons? 
 ​


----------



## Maître Capello

_Penses-y_ se dit [pãs(ə)zi] ; le _s_ sert à éviter de dire [pãsəi]. Cela dit, je suis d'accord que pour ce verbe on peut discuter de la nécessité du _s_… En fait, cette règle est générale pour tous les verbes en -_er_. Or certains verbes tel _aller_ requièrent impérativement ce _s_ → _vas-y_ ([vazi] et non [vai]). Et si cela ne te convient pas comme explication, alors c'est juste comme ça et il faut l'apprendre par cœur…


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce "s" final a été ajouté à toutes les formes de l'impératif (sauf bien sûr à celles qui en avaient déjà un) en moyen français. Il était alors prononcé régulièrement quand le prochain mot commençait par une voyelle. Ces contextes de liaison se sont réduits par la suite pour ne laisser finalement que le cas des combinaisons verbe + pronom conjoint. Or, les seuls pronoms à initiale vocalique qui entrent dans ces combinaisons sont _y_ et _en_. 

On a rectifié l'orthographe des verbes du premier groupe (_pense_, devenu _penses_, est redevenu _pense_, sauf dans _penses_-_y_), et idem pour _va_, _ouvre_, etc. Mais pour les autres verbes (_bois,_ _fais_, _dis_, etc.), le "s" graphique a été conservé partout, et sans doute prononcé pendant longtemps comme une consonne de liaison, même si de nos jours plus personne (?) ne dit "Bois [z] une bière !", "Dis [z] à ton frère de venir !"

Et si cette explication historique ne te convient pas non plus, alors c'est juste comme ça et il faut l'apprendre par cœur…


----------



## Minotaure

Bonjour,

Si vous prenez l'impératif de la deuxième personne du singulier du verbe *donner*, vous obtenez *donne*.

Maintenant si mon interlocuteur parle, disons, de l'argent, et je souhaite lui répondre qu'il ferait mieux de le donner aux pauvres. Je dis :

“Eh bien, donne-en plutôt aux pauvres !”

Alors qu'à l'oral, on a l'impression qu'il y a un s à la fin de donne, car on entend quelque chose comme “don*z*an”.

Comment faut-il écrire correctement ?


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est "donne...", et "donne*s*-en" !

Le "s" est indispensable pour l'euphonie, et c'est la raison de son ajout dans un tel cas.


----------



## Chimel

De même avec "va" mais "va*s*-y".


----------



## Minotaure

Ok, donc on rajoute toujours un s pour l'euphonie. Merci !


----------



## sun-and-happiness

_L'impératif des verbes du premier groupe ne prend pas de "s" à la deuxième personne du singulier. De sorte que, lorsqu'il est suivi d'un pronom personnel complément commençant par une voyelle, il est nécessaire d'ajouter un "s" euphonique qui permet d'effectuer la liaison. _
_Exemple: voici du boulgour, mange-en_
_Ce "mange-en, étant imprononçable, on ajoute un "s" euphonique (et non grammatical): manges-en! Voici l'orateur, écoutes-en le discours en mangeant du boulgour. _
_Mais attention, si le "en" qui suit le verbe à l'imperatif est une preposition, on ne fait pas la liaison et on n'ajoute pas de "s" euphonique. Ex: voici l'orateur, écoute en mangeant du boulgour son discours._
_On lie aussi le verbe à l'impératif, deuxième personne du singulier, avec le pronom adverbial "y" en ajoutant le "s" euphonique. Ex: Regardes-y à deux fois vant de pénétrer dans cet èdifice lézardé._
_Pour les autres verbes, on effectue évidemment la liaison puisqu'ils possèdent dans leur conjugaison un "s" grammatical. Ex: le bonheur est dans le pré, cours-y vite, cours-y vite._

Cette explication est compliquée est j'aurais besoin de votre aide pour l'entendre. J'ai compris qu'avec les verbes terminant en -er à la deuxième personne du singulier de l'impératif il n'y a pas le "s", mais je dois l'ajouter quand "en" et/ou "y" suivent. C'est comme ça? Merci beaucoup à l'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui c'est comme cela ! Mange deux pommes mais manges-en deux bien mûres.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Oui, c'est vrai mais dans les phrases négatives S disparaissent. 

_Regardes-y_
_N'y regarde pas_


----------



## LILOIA

Ce n'est pas parce-qu'elle est négative, c'est parce-que la lettre suivante est une consonne. Et elle ne disparaît pas, puisqu'elle n'existe pas. C'est le "S" qu'on rajoute pour faire une liaison.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Oui, vous avez raison


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Il faut préserver la liaison, bien sûr.
Va !
Vas-y !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

J'ai soudain un gros doute.
Pour le verbe _aller_ le CNRTL accepte l'ajout du *s* à la deuxième personne du singulier de l'impératif directement au verbe pour ce *s/z* euphonique.


> * Rem. a)* L'impér. _va_ prend un _s_ euphonique lorsqu'il est suivi de _y_ : _vas-y_;


Qu'en est-il pour les autres verbes, comme dans le cas de _profiter _? Ou avec _en_ ?
- profites-en bien / profite-s-en bien / profite-z-en bien (personnellement c'est cette dernière graphie que j'emploierais mais dans le forum Español-français des "plus calés que moi" en grammaire n'ont pas relevé _profites-en_.)

Merci pour vos réponses et votre attention.
Martine


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il en va de même pour en que pour y.


----------



## poorBear

Profites-en bien
Vas-y.
Penses-y
Prends-en (de la graine). ;-)

Comme on fait la liaison entre le "s" et la lettre suivante, on doit mettre le "s".


----------



## Maître Capello

La seule orthographe correcte est celle proposée par poorBear ; toutes les autres sont fausses :

_Profites-en _ (_Profite-s-en_, _Profite-z-en_ )
_ Vas-y _ (_Va-s-y_, _Va-z-y_ )
_ Penses-y _ (_Pense-s-y,_ _Pense-z-y_ )
_ Prends-en _ (_Prend-s-en_, _Prend-z-en_ )

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Une petite capsule québécoise pour résumer ?


----------



## Pierrette79

Les verbes du 1er groupe comme manger, profiter, ne prennent pas de S à la 2ème personne du singulier à l'impératif
ex: _mange ce gâteau, profite bien de la soirée_
Sauf lorsqu'ils sont suivi de "y" ou "en"
ex: _profites en, manges en, retournes y_


----------



## DiegoR

Bonjour.

Je me retrouve bête devant la conjugaison à l'impératif pour la seconde personne du singulier du verbe créer, avec "-en", par exemple pour la phrase : "Choisis une partie ou [créer]-en une nouvelle".
A l'oral j'ai toujours fait une liaison comme s'il y avait un s, comme pour la seconde personne du pluriel "créez-en une", et j'aurai écrit ça : "Créés-en une". Mais en vérifiant je vois que c'est "crée", sans "s", pourtant ça me semble étrange avec le "-en" : "crée-en une".
Quelle est la conjugaison correcte ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Diegor,

Tu l'as dit toi-même : tu prononces comme s'il y avait un s ! En fait, l'impératif des verbes du 1er groupe (comme créer) n'en prend pas. Alors... on en ajoute un quand il y a _en_ derrière (idem avec _y_), pour des raisons d'euphonie !
Donc, c'est bien "crées-en une nouvelle" ! (Penses-y ! )


----------



## snarkhunter

... L'exemple le plus courant et le plus "évident" que l'on puisse en donner, c'est sans doute celui du verbe "aller", avec "va", mais "va*s*-y".


----------

